# Berkley Gulp Boilies Stark reduziert !!!



## mein-angelshop24.de (31. Januar 2012)

*www.mein-angelshop24.de*
*Alle Berkley Gulp Boilies Stark im Preis reduziert !!*
*


ab 7,76€*_/1KG_
hier klicken....


----------

